# Singing on a semitone lower. Pitch tuner shows that all is OK



## KristinkaApelsinka (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello!
I'm singing in the choir, soprano. My voice has dramatic color, and really powerful sound on C5-D5. 
Some of my colleagues (with light lyrics voice) say that I'm singing on a semitone lower everywhere.
I've checked it with pitch tuner: all is OK.
How is it possible?
I think If I really low it, there will be am awful dissonance...(but it isn't)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

If this is still a problem after all this time, I would back off sounding powerful in your range and focus more on pitch and blend. If you’re hearing in tune, you should be able to straighten out this situation, and a good vocal teacher one on one would likely be of great help.


----------



## Todias (May 13, 2014)

Hello, KristinkaApelsinka;

I'm not a professional singer but I have a lots of choir experience. Sorry for asking - are you new to choral singing? If you are new and if you are young, it is possible that you aren't listening well to you in the choir - and when you check it with the tunner (alone) all is ok.

But, in case you are not new in choral singing, which I think is the case, I've seen it happen with dramatic color voices, so I'm familiarized with your issue. I'm a professional pianist and I've studied a lot of acoustic's phenomena. Sometimes, when the vowels are darker, the formants you produce may induce the listener in hearing the main pitch a bit lower - it happens to me all the time: the professional singers always seems to be singing flat, especially if they use vibrato. (In this case, the tuner shows the correct pitch because it analyses the main pitch, not the formants)

If you want my opinion, just ask the Maestro or vocal coach his/her opinion; they will probably tell you to try to merge your timbre with the other sopranos, because it is Probably a question of timbre, not of tuning...

Hope I helped!
Todias


----------

